# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Unable to use PM feature

## ScottMn

Hi, I'm a long time member, but have never used the PM feature. Mine seems to have been disabled.

----------


## D7M

you need 25 posts

----------


## DSM4Life

Press and hold CTRL + A + B + G + 4 + 2 + } and release at the same time. This will unlock it early.

----------


## Matt

wow 3 posts in 6 years lol, what a whore...

----------


## jbm

1 post every 2 years!

----------


## Tigershark

Yep get your posts up.

----------


## vpchill

Question If I may?? How do you get your post up without whoring? I mean Ive been Reading through Threads and Paying attention. There is alot of info in Past Threads that answer Many Questions. Sometimes I may have a question and someone else will ask, All I need to do Is Wait and see responses.

----------


## PT

you can ask any legit question you want here as long as its not against our rules

----------


## vpchill

Understood. Thanx

----------


## Tjohn6231

Im working on 25 posts right now

----------

